

Ask HN: Will Apple iPad pro wipe out Microsoft surface? - anand-s

As Apple announced iPad pro which is more identical to MS surface with more powerful hardware what are the chances it wipe out Microsoft surface?
======
WorldMaker
It certainly doesn't impact the reasons I use a Surface. The Surface Pro is a
direct laptop replacement for me and runs any Windows application I throw at
it, including that I do development on it from time to time in Visual Studio.

Dell just announced a partnership with Microsoft to sell and support the
Surface to enterprises, and that's probably going to be a big and growing
market for the Surface. Again, largely because even the 3 Non-Pro now is a
full Windows laptop replacement of a sort that can run an enterprise's full
suite of Windows applications.

I don't think it has a chance to "wipe out" the Surface, but I also don't see
it as a direct competitor to the Surface. Particularly because of how
different iOS and Windows are, it seems like comparing apples to oranges and
last I checked apples have still yet to wipe out oranges and we're all a
little better off for having a choice in our fruits.

------
dalacv
i would run buy one if it had a mouse and ran windows apps. otherwise, i'm not
getting rid of my windows tablet.

